# Ross Apollo Racer     coaster



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 17, 2019)

Here is one I picked up a couple weeks ago.  Just finished the detailing and it came out pretty nice.  Seems all original.  Can't find much info but only saw pics of  1 other.   I thought I saw a post here of the catalog page but can't find it now.  I like white bikes!!!


----------



## Jamhud (Nov 18, 2019)

Great looking bike!
I have a white racer as well, one fairly decent condition and one was an acid bath Test.

My kids enjoy the white look as well.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey Jam


Those are great!!!   Seeing yours explains what the the front brackets and frame hole was for. I will have to find some reflectors for mine.  Thanks!


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 28, 2019)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Hey Jam
> 
> 
> Those are great!!!   Seeing yours explains what the the front brackets and frame hole was for. I will have to find some reflectors for mine.  Thanks!



I have some amber reflectors from this period that may work for you. PM me if interested...


----------

